# Miami with unshaved feet



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

does anybody remember that picture on here of a silver mini I think it was, in a miami clip but with the feet left full? I can't for the life of me find the thread it was posted in...
or does anybody else have a poodle in this style??


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure you've already used the google search above to find it, but it may help to try to remember a few key words or phrases you remember people using in the thread... perhaps someone made a comment that stood out?

If so then try using those words or that phrase when doing your google search on here.

Or if you commented on it or even said "Thanks", you can search through your own threads in the User CP


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Poor Boomer*

My friend did this to her Doodle ...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Looks like he's wearing boots


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks, that'll do! I just needed a picture to show them what it looks like with that style!!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

ran across this photo and thought about this thread...










maybe not the most well-groomed, but she or he does have on boots


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I do a black standard in a Miami with unshaved feet. She is 14 and has a hard time standing for grooming, so it's one way to shorten grooming time.

Her appointment is next Monday. If you can bump this and remind me, I'll post a photo.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Huxtable said:


> ran across this photo and thought about this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs a Roomba when you have floor-sweeping poms like that? And I hate to think what's going to happen after the first rain storm. <shudder>

Call 'em "monkey feet" if you want, but clean shaven poodle feet rock.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a spoo I've been grooming for a couple years. She is 14 with spine/disc issues. She has intermittent paralysis, she has a hard time standing for grooming and I can't lift her paws anymore. I groom her over 2 days now. Half the first day, half the second.

I stopped shaving the tops of her feet because it was physically difficult for her to stand and she wasn't comfortable laying down for grooming either. While "clydesdal" legs are fabuolous, it's not practical. (Especially since her owner won't brush her.)


IMG_7496 by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------

